# The Manna House, Lincoln, New Years Day 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

A Manor house built in the late 17th century.
It is believed to have been built for Christopher Turnor and may have been designed by him (The buildings of Lincolnshire Nikolaus Pevsner and John Harris).
The Manor is for sale with 9 bedrooms, 1.82 acres of land and many outbuildings.
The house is in a bad state of repair in places and the floors very dangerous in parts.
Some beautiful features left behind, had a chilled couple of hours in this beautiful Manor.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks good does that! Cheers for sharing & Happy New Year


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> Looks good does that! Cheers for sharing & Happy New Year




Thank you!
You too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Cracking looking house needs some work but its not lost yet!thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 2, 2014)

Would like to visit this one sometime
did you go in the basement?
excellent photos, great work!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 2, 2014)

Really good report, well chosen (and taken) photos really give a good idea of the layout of the house and the extterior shots make it complete. Thank you for postimg.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, what a lovely property! Lovely shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Would like to visit this one sometime
> did you go in the basement?
> excellent photos, great work!


. 

Hi yes went in the basement pic number 23 is from inside


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a beauty, thanks!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 3, 2014)

Great photos thanks... I want to buy it! staircase is gorgeous


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought the greenhouse was pretty nice and the out building. There's offices in one of the out buildings


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 3, 2014)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> I thought the greenhouse was pretty nice and the out building. There's offices in one of the out buildings



I have a pic of the greenhouse on my flickr. I saw there was wage slips etc in the garage.
I think it was used for business purposes as there were mind the step, ladies and gents toilets and designated smoking area. Looked like it could have been land and property sales, which makes sense if owned by sir Richard Sutton.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 4, 2014)

NIce report here and excellent pics - you've captured it really well, I've just shot this place and absolutely loved it, so many hidden rooms on the 3rd floor, must have been a child's dream when it was a residential property. Think you are right about it being some kind of business, I got that impression with the no smoking signs inside [i was smoking when i saw them  ] cheers for sharing - i'll get mine up asap


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 4, 2014)

That's tasty. Some lovely features and details in there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Cracking, nice report and nice shots! Wouldn't mind a peep me self.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2014)

Rather nice shots there young lady 
Looks very nice!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 7, 2014)

This is great ! , what an interesting building and your shots are soo moody to go with it


----------

